# A Univox mm20



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

here is my univox mm20-
a mid 70's japanese copy of an early sixties melody maker.
mahogany body with maple caps front and back, bolt on neck (not sure of the wood used), 2 single coil pickups.
im not a gibson style guy, but this is a cool guitar.
it is surprisingly well built, and great fun to play.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

those "limited Edition" as they are called are sweet lil guitars...i am trying to track one down with the P90's...and while i have cash to spend...

looks sweet! enjoy it!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> those "limited Edition" as they are called are sweet lil guitars...i am trying to track one down with the P90's...and while i have cash to spend...
> 
> looks sweet! enjoy it!


thanks man!
funny thing- i was looking for a p90 double cut les paul or melody maker when i found this-
and in any case, ive got a pair of dog ear p90s i bought a couple years ago, and havent come across anything appropriate to throw them in.
this guitar was a candidate, until i had it in my hands. 
its totally untouched- i was the first to take the pickguard off i think, and all the solder joints are original.
didnt have the heart to go through with it.
even have a set of nice klusons to throw on it- but the originals work great, so i cant do it lol.
keep looking, i got this one on ebay for what i figure is a low price(couple hundred bucks), and here in canada.

i did find a matching tone knob and switch tip a few weeks ago, but since i had already shot these pics, i didnt bother taking new ones.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That doesn't look like it had much action.
It looks new, nice.
What are the toggles for?
One each for either pup?
Good looking guitar, congrats.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> That doesn't look like it had much action.
> It looks new, nice.
> What are the toggles for?
> One each for either pup?
> Good looking guitar, congrats.


thanks sulphur!
yeah, the frets had pretty much no wear on them.
there are chips and dents here and there, but no real playing wear.
even the stickers on the neck plate are in pretty good shape.
there are a number of long cracks in the finish, the typical ones you see on guitars from this time, from the wood drying out etc-
but i was unable to capture them in my pics. need practice with camera!
the 3 way switch didnt work- the internal contacts were no longer contacting, was just a matter of bending the contacts back into place.
so maybe this was owned by a guy who didnt use any chords or notes, just liked flicking the 3 way switch back and forth, and dropped it a few times lol-
what looks like toggles are actually a second tone pot missing the knob, and the 3 way switch tip was missing-
i found replacements, but didnt bother to take new pics, just used the ones i had.
controls are 3 way pickup selector, and a volume and tone pot for each pickup.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah ya, there's a knob missing on one pot.
You mentioned that too. lol
I thought that there was a couple of toggles, my bad.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ah ya, there's a knob missing on one pot.
> You mentioned that too. lol
> I thought that there was a couple of toggles, my bad.


hey, no worries man.
youre from sudbury?
wadda they call that lake- duck lake, or goose lake or something?
the one with no fish in it because of the poisonous bird crap?
i once floated around on that bad boy for 3 days in my canoe- fishing.
didnt find out there was nothing alive in it until my fourth day, when i went to the bar.
they laughed at me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

lol
Ya, I'm in Sudbury.
If you were fishing right in town there's Minnow lake.
There's apparently fish in Lake Ramsey closer to downtown.
Lot's of lakes around here, not sure.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> lol
> Ya, I'm in Sudbury.
> If you were fishing right in town there's Minnow lake.
> There's apparently fish in Lake Ramsey closer to downtown.
> Lot's of lakes around here, not sure.


wasnt ramsey- i caught fish there.
got a bunch of pickerel after midnight at science north- in the underwater floodlights- that was cool.
i was staying with folks who didnt fish, and in fact had no interest in any outdoors stuff at all.
they lived right on the shore of this dead lake.
but this was maybe 1995, give or take a year- things are maybe different now.


----------



## Davieboy (Mar 24, 2019)

I have exactly the same ... can we know the exact year of construction?


----------

